# Paradigm Vs B&W



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Paradigm studio 60's Vs. B&W 704? I already have the 60's and they are still in the boxes. I was just reccomended the B&W's over them. The other question would be power. I am running a Sunfire Cinema 7 @ 200wts 8ohm. Any thoughts?


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey 89titanium and welcome to the shack! What's the story behind you're name? Are you a student?

I can't speak specifically on those models but from experience the B&W's are a bit more laid back than the Paradigms, though I personally prefer the sound of Paradigm to the B&W's I've heard. Best bet is to listen and see if you like them. I know people swear by both of those brands. Since you already have the 60's, maybe the B&W dealer would let you bring them to audition side by side with the BW's. Or if they have a good satisfaction policy, buy them and try both at home with your gear in your environment and make up your mind.

The Cinema Grand is a great amp! Plenty of power for any speaker I can think of. From listening to the amp in the past I think it would mate great with the Paradigms. :T


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Just graduated with a degree in computer engineering and physics. Needless to say I had become one with my TI 89, and it happened to be laying on my desk at the time I was looking for a new name. I got the serious upgrade bug and moved out all of my Polk LSi and B&K gear. The whole rig just sounded laid back and thin for HT. I stumbled onto a good deal with the Sunfire closeout deal. I got A GTP 5 and the CG 7 for $2300. Now I am speakerless with the exception of the unpacked Studio 60's. My theatre is still undergoing some remodeling, so I am in no big hurry. I have read several reviews of the B&W 704's where they were compared to the Studio 60's. They do compare very closely on several separate accounts. I am going to give the 60's a good go when the theatre is done. I am just keeping my options open. I do not want to get pigeon-holed into keeping a rig I do not want because I have made the investment.





thxgoon said:


> Hey 89titanium and welcome to the shack! What's the story behind you're name? Are you a student?
> 
> I can't speak specifically on those models but from experience the B&W's are a bit more laid back than the Paradigms, though I personally prefer the sound of Paradigm to the B&W's I've heard. Best bet is to listen and see if you like them. I know people swear by both of those brands. Since you already have the 60's, maybe the B&W dealer would let you bring them to audition side by side with the BW's. Or if they have a good satisfaction policy, buy them and try both at home with your gear in your environment and make up your mind.
> 
> The Cinema Grand is a great amp! Plenty of power for any speaker I can think of. From listening to the amp in the past I think it would mate great with the Paradigms. :T


----------

